# Installation SSD Samsung 840 - OS X, Trim, ...



## matou4 (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à la promo Amazon de ce lundi : Samsung SSD 840 250Go 2,5" à 142,90 j'ai sauté le pas.
En ce qui concerne la partie HardWare, ça semble OK puisque Macg a déposé un tuto ; mais en ce qui concerne la partie logiciel je suis un peu perdu et je préfère m'informer avant de faire des bêtises.

Configuration : MacBook Pro Mid-2009 13" 2,53Ghz C2D 10.8 acheté sur le MAS

- Une fois le SSD installé comment installer OS X 10.8 ?
- Me conseillé vous d'activer le Trim ?
- Vais je pouvoir récupérer le contenu de mon HDD an faisant genre : "C'est une partition Time Machine" ?


Merci à vous !


----------



## Bbksoft (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Perso j'ai changé pour le 840Pro (donc problème similaire au tiens).
Et bien tu prends le logiciel Carbon Copy Cloner pour copier de ton HDD au SSD et tu reboot dessus. tu active le trim avec TrimEnabler, tu paramètre le disque de boot et le tour est joué.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2012)

Le clone est probablement la solution la plus facile à mettre en oeuvre.
De la lecture ici.


----------



## matou4 (10 Décembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour vous réponses.

Dan l'hypothèse ou je désire effectuer une Clean Install ? Je ne voudrais pas dire de bêtise mais la partition de sauvegarde pour retélécharger Os X n'existe(ra) plus ?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que si, car la clean install va installer l'OS sur la partition de travail et ne supprimera pas la partition Recovery.


----------



## matou4 (10 Décembre 2012)

Mais la Recovery est une partie présente sur mon HDD non ? Donc si je l'enlève, je la perd ?
Et sur un MacBook Pro mid-2009, la partition Recovery existait déjà ? Ce n'est pas une nouvelle techno de 2011 ?

Autre question si je fait "récupérer une partition TM" qd j'installe OS X sur mon SSD et que je lui donne comme partition TM mon ancien HDD ça va marcher ou pas ? Sinon j'ai une partition TM donc ça pourra m'éviter de passer par Carbon Copy ?


----------



## Bbksoft (10 Décembre 2012)

Fais une copy avec CarbonCopyCloner et tu refais une install après, tu aura ainsi tous ce que tu veux.


----------



## matou4 (10 Décembre 2012)

Ok ça marche. Je vais faire comme ça. J'assure tout comme ça.

Une dernière question concernant les dimensions d'un SSD :

Crucial M4 : 100,5*69,85*9,50 mm
Samsung 840 : 100*69,85*7 mm

C'est grave cet écart de 2,5mm ? Ca rentre dans un MacBook Pro 13" sans adaptateur ?


----------



## Bbksoft (10 Décembre 2012)

Regarde ma signature, j'ai un 840Pro donc un 7mm.

Pas de soucis, simplement il existe 3 tailles de 2,5 : 7mm, 9,5mm et 12,5mm...

Tu peux mettre un 840 dans mon MBP, certainement mieux que le M4 

Regarde sur MacWay pour savoir si cela passe... mais le 840 semble être en 7mm


----------



## nemrod22 (10 Décembre 2012)

Sur le site de crucial tu as un guide très bien fait pour connaitre exactement la ram ou le ssd que tu veux mettre


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> Sur le site de crucial tu as un guide très bien fait pour connaitre exactement la ram ou le ssd que tu veux mettre



C'est un petit script, à télécharger et lancer, qui détecte quel type de matériel et indique en effet ce qu'il faut prendre... http://www.crucial.fr/eu/systemscanner/MacOS.aspx


----------



## matou4 (12 Décembre 2012)

Vous êtes au TOP !

Merci à vous trois ;-)

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année et à bientôt sur Macg.


----------



## kalm (15 Décembre 2012)

Bbksoft a dit:


> Tu peux mettre un 840 dans mon MBP, certainement mieux que le M4



En quoi est ce mieux de proposer un SSD  840 en NAND TLC(MLC 3 bits par cell) donné en théorie pr 3 fois moins de PE/Cycles dont on connait rien a sa fiabilité.


----------



## Bbksoft (17 Décembre 2012)

par ce que le 840Pro est garantie 5ans (  ) et surtout que les TLC avec l'optimisation faite par Samsung permettent une diminution des I/O du SSD et donc une augmentation de la vie de ce cher SSD.
Si tu va vers ce principe, tu ne peux prendre que des SSD en SLC (100K cycles pour 10K pour les MLC et 5K en TLC)


----------



## kalm (17 Décembre 2012)

Bbksoft a dit:


> par ce que le 840Pro est garantie 5ans (  ) et surtout que les TLC avec l'optimisation faite par Samsung permettent une diminution des I/O du SSD et donc une augmentation de la vie de ce cher SSD.
> Si tu va vers ce principe, tu ne peux prendre que des SSD en SLC (100K cycles pour 10K pour les MLC et 5K en TLC)



La SLC est hors de prix ,on parle fiabilité/prix/performance .

Et nope,  la NAND MLC 2xnm est données pour 3 000PE/Cycles , certifié par certaines Marques pr 5 000/PE cycles.
 5K / 3xnm , 10K/5xnm qui n'est d'ailleurs plus gravées.
La TLC n'est pas données pr 5 000/PE cycles  mais 750 , certifiées 1 000/PE Cycles pour le 840 TLC .

Je ne parle pas du 840 Pro qui est en MLC (2 bits par cell),
mais du  840  , et qu'il soit ou non garantie 3 ou 5 ans ne changera rien une fois le nombre de PE/cycles dépassés,
C'est garantie pr un certain nbrx de cycles et pas davantage,soit 1 000 pour le 840 non Pro.

Étant données que ce 840 TLC (3 bits par cell) embarque du coup 30 % de NAND en moins qu'un SSD en MLC , cela tombe sous le sens qu'il commencera a être intéressant mais seulement une fois le prix  bien en deçà de la MLC et cela dépendra encore de l'usage,système /scratch etc&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
Actuellement  lui préférer le 830 si on veux aller vers Samsung et si on arrive a le trouver , voir le M4 très robuste.


----------



## nemrod22 (17 Décembre 2012)

Le M4 a fait aussi sa réputation sur sa robustesse et fiabilité sur Mac; c'est un gage de qualité mais c'est vrai qu'il y a mieux et plus rapide aujourd'hui mais à quel prix?


----------



## Bbksoft (17 Décembre 2012)

kalm a dit:


> La SLC est hors de prix ,on parle fiabilité/prix/performance .
> 
> Et nope,  la NAND MLC 2xnm est données pour 3 000PE/Cycles , certifié par certaines Marques pr 5 000/PE cycles.
> 5K / 3xnm , 10K/5xnm qui n'est d'ailleurs plus gravées.
> ...



Je ne suis juste pas d'accord avec toi sur les cycles je n'ai jamais trouvé tes chiffres...

En meme temps, c'est aussi pour cela que le 840P est plus cher et plus performant...


----------



## kalm (17 Décembre 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> Le M4 a fait aussi sa réputation sur sa robustesse et fiabilité sur Mac; c'est un gage de qualité mais c'est vrai qu'il y a mieux et plus rapide aujourd'hui mais à quel prix?



Certes plus rapide en écriture ,mieux ça veut dire quoi  ,car le M4 se permet en pratique(lecture) de faire parfois  mieux qu'un 840 Pro , donc ce reste très relatif en Workstation 100 000 IOPS sont complètement inutiles ,on n'est pas sur du Serveur.
D'ailleurs  une fois installé ,qu'est ce que  l'on demande a un OS  et ses App exepte des bons temps d'accès et de bonne performance en lecture séquentiel/aleatoire  selon les App.
Quel est l' intérêt d'avoir 500MB/s en écriture  sur un 128GB  plus cher qui sera  surtout dédié a ça.



Bbksoft a dit:


> Je ne suis juste pas d'accord avec toi sur les cycles je n'ai jamais trouvé tes chiffres...



C'est juste que tu n'es pas correctement informé   

NAND MLC(2bits par cell)
5xnm:10 000 PE/Cycles
3xnm:5 000 PE/Cycles
2xnm:3 000 certifiée parfois comme chez Intel 5 000 PE/Cycles

NAND TLC(3 bits par cell)
5xnm: 2 500 PE/Cycles
3xnm: 1 250 PE/Cycles
2xnm:  750 .certifiée 1 000 PE/Cycles sur le 840


----------



## polux748 (17 Décembre 2012)

Bien pratique ce topic façon de parler. 9a me donne envie de me mettre au SSD.


----------



## matou4 (17 Décembre 2012)

Merci à tous pour votre échange technique. J'ai appris des trucs.

Il s'avère aussi que ce fameux SSD était en promo à 142&#8364; sur Amazon il y a une semaine et que, pour l'installer sur un Macbook Pro de 2009 en SATA II, il devrait parfaitement suffit niveau performance (SATA II) et durabilité (MBP 2009, je compte pas faire 10 ans encore avec ...). Alors à 142&#8364; je dis merci Amazon ^^

PS : Je vais l'installer de suite d'ailleurs =) I'll be back =)       (J'espère...)


----------

